# Quit School?



## yazisback (Aug 2, 2014)

Ill start by saying im an intj & im not good in school. I was never "good" at school & barely pass the year by a D. I just think school is a big waste of my time. Im 17 & making money isn't a problem for me. I wish i could quit school & just enjoy the life i deserve. i just have soo many project i want to do that involves doing stuff that i love. 

So what do you think? Do you think i should quit school & do whatever i want or actually finish school just because everyone did :dry:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

If you can make it without school, do so (at least in my opinion).

That's what I'm doing. If worst comes to worst and everything fails, you can just join the army.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

You shouldn't finish school 'because everybody else did'. If you _should _finish school, there's probably a more important, and less sarcastic reasoning for that. Possibly-- It opens up a lot of doors.

There are plenty of options these days. We're not in the 1940s anymore, when people needed to go to school in order to succeed. You can find lots of ways to 'achieve'. It just depends on what you want. And: Do you have a back-up plan? Or a plan at all?

Luck is where preparation meets opportunity. So don't be an idiot and act on impulse without knowing what you're doing. Do your research. Know the worst possible scenarios. And sticking it through school another year isn't going to kill you if it's what you need.

You're young, and you'll change your mind about things, probably. People often do. Just... Think about what you'll say to your future self. You want to be able to give them the fundamentals they need to succeed. So, what _are _those fundamentals? Whether it's highschool, college, university, travelling the world for a year and coming back to finish, or inventing a new type of boomerang... Have a plan.

One of the wisest things I've ever heard: If you don't have a plan of your own, you're a part of someone else's plan.


----------



## yazisback (Aug 2, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> You shouldn't finish school 'because everybody else did'. If you _should _finish school, there's probably a more important, and less sarcastic reasoning for that. Possibly-- It opens up a lot of doors.
> 
> There are plenty of options these days. We're not in the 1940s anymore, when people needed to go to school in order to succeed. You can find lots of ways to 'achieve'. It just depends on what you want. And: Do you have a back-up plan? Or a plan at all?
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying, thanks.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

If money isn't an object for you and you are having trouble in school, why not pay a tutor to help you so that you can master the material that's being taught. Some of it might be helpful for the work that you want to do.
As far as finishing school goes, I can't tell you whether or not to finish. That is your decision and it is not my place to make it for you.
If you do finish school, do it for you.
If you don't finish school, make sure you have something else in mind so, as you put it, you can enjoy the life that you deserve.


----------



## Shaolu (Jul 1, 2014)

yazisback said:


> Ill start by saying im an intj & im not good in school. I was never "good" at school & barely pass the year by a D. I just think school is a big waste of my time. Im 17 & making money isn't a problem for me. I wish i could quit school & just enjoy the life i deserve. i just have soo many project i want to do that involves doing stuff that i love.
> 
> So what do you think? Do you think i should quit school & do whatever i want or actually finish school just because everyone did :dry:


The only reasons I can see for anyone to bother with High School at all is the following:

1. You want to secure grants and scholarships based on your High School GPA.
2. You want to be an officer in the military, and a GED won't suffice because the military likes you to be pre-brainwashed first.

If you don't have a great GPA in the first place ("barely pass the year by a D"), and a military career is out of the picture, then don't bother with HS and just get your GED. You can take your SAT or ACT at any point in your life and secure a grant based on family income and like factors, and you can get scholarships based on stuff like essay writing.

I do think college still provides tangible benefits to your resume--as well as just being potentially a lot more fun than HS--but that depends on what you're looking to do in life. As far as a traditional HS diploma? Next to useless. Any employer that is going to bother with asking for a HS diploma is going to accept a GED anyways. And why shouldn't they? The GED is designed so that 33% of all graduating HS seniors fail the test. Considering how simple the GED actually is, that goes to show you how pathetic public schooling is and with a GED at least you have a measure of certification above and beyond just a rubber stamp that you've made it through the system.

Anyhow, obviously don't do anything "just because everyone [else] did." For some people HS is fun and/or easier than a GED, and it does present some benefits when it comes to securing scholarships. But on the whole, it's not nearly as important as the teacher's union and funding-anxious schools would like you to believe.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

yazisback said:


> Ill start by saying im an intj & im not good in school. I was never "good" at school & barely pass the year by a D.


We are in the same boat. (INTP)


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

yazisback said:


> Ill start by saying im an intj & im not good in school. I was never "good" at school & barely pass the year by a D. I just think school is a big waste of my time. Im 17 & making money isn't a problem for me. I wish i could quit school & just enjoy the life i deserve. i just have soo many project i want to do that involves doing stuff that i love.
> 
> So what do you think? Do you think i should quit school & do whatever i want or actually finish school just because everyone did :dry:


Be careful with that entitlement attitude. It is not the life you "deserve", it's the lifestyle you _desire_. The difference is important.

My advice is that college is a much better environment, on the whole, for NTs. You being 17 now means you're close enough to finishing K-12 that you really should -- on inertia if nothing else.

You say making money isn't a problem. My rejoinders are: "doing what?" and "how much?" Keep in mind that doing the projects you want to might sound fun (and is), but in a society where degree attainment is a proxy for income potential, unless you have something truly useful _and_ entrepreneurial drive, quitting school before at least your HS diploma closes way more doors than it opens. This is especially true if you, like me, hold yourself to a pacifist standard (making the military less than a viable career option).

My advice is to complete high school and develop your moneymaking potential on the side. This also keeps doors open for adult and distance learning as and when you need to develop other skills.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

hammersklavier said:


> Be careful with that entitlement attitude. It is not the life you "deserve", it's the lifestyle you _desire_. The difference is important.
> 
> My advice is that college is a much better environment, on the whole, for NTs. You being 17 now means you're close enough to finishing K-12 that you really should -- on inertia if nothing else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My school work ethic has been declining throughout last year and I don't feel like I remember a thing nor do I feel like I would succeed next year (though my grades are high when I say this).


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't ever quit school. You'll regret it your whole life.


----------



## snapplez728 (Aug 2, 2014)

I say finish high school first. There are a lot of jobs, if not 90% that require a high school diploma. Even if you are barely making it with D's, doesn't matter. High school truly is a big waste of time, but you should stay anyways just for the diploma. 

Think Steve Jobs, Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg. All of them are billionaires, but they all have one thing in common: a high school diploma. 

So stay and don't give up. Finish strong, one more year and then go follow your dreams!


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

I want to here more users thoughts because I've also been thinking about taking this course of action.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

owlhead said:


> Don't ever quit school. You'll regret it your whole life.


Why?


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

yazisback said:


> Ill start by saying im an intj & im not good in school. I was never "good" at school & barely pass the year by a D. I just think school is a big waste of my time. Im 17 & making money isn't a problem for me. I wish i could quit school & just enjoy the life i deserve. i just have soo many project i want to do that involves doing stuff that i love.
> 
> So what do you think? Do you think i should quit school & do whatever i want or actually finish school just because everyone did :dry:





The Wanderering ______ said:


> I want to here more users thoughts because I've also been thinking about taking this course of action.


You aren't good in school because even though you try and work really hard you can't ever seem to raise your grades, or you barely even try because of reasons that I won't assume to know? Because those are two very different situations and don't require the same advices.

You don't deserve anything unless you work hard for it, and even then you aren't guaranteed to get it.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah to be young again...

Your ideas are probably great, and I would say do them... as long as you have YOUR OWN place and pay YOUR OWN bills, if you are under someone else's roof still, under their power, than finish school.

Pretty much what I'm saying is, risk at your own expense not someone elses, and understand if you don't make your risks, than you could end up on the streets unless you have someone there to save you.


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Why?


it's 2014, people with no college education really struggle let alone no diploma! Getting a diploma is the least you can do for your own justice! At least spare it for your older self, you'll need it.. I swear you're gonna regret it. Okay, you can get money from doing whatever that is you love, but that is never guaranteed, you may survive, may not, but a degree will offer you endless opportunities and will let you live a real life. a life you deserve. 
You're almost there, just stick to school and get that diploma then do whatever the hell you wanna do! You'll still be young by then with plenty of time.


----------



## yazisback (Aug 2, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> You aren't good in school because even though you try and work really hard you can't ever seem to raise your grades, or you barely even try because of reasons that I won't assume to know? Because those are two very different situations and don't require the same advices.
> 
> You don't deserve anything unless you work hard for it, and even then you aren't guaranteed to get it.


Don't get me wrong, i try my best at school. It just takes me like 5 hours to learn something which could have took 30 min for a "normal" person. It been like this since 2nd grade....i don't know what to do about it. I like learning but it also bore me to death...But people will never get it..they just think im dumb or something :frustrating:


----------



## Forever Jung (Sep 27, 2011)

Not being good at school is not a reason to quit. That's a reason to stay and try and improve! 
Also, I don't recommend leaving anything until you have a well thought through plan of what your next move will be.

ps. Don't worry about other people. You don't have to see them again once you finish.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

Don’t let me win without having deserved the pleasure of being the best.


----------



## NatureWrath (Jul 31, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> If you can make it without school, do so (at least in my opinion).
> 
> That's what I'm doing. If worst comes to worst and everything fails, you can just join the army.


And be an even bigger slave to the government.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

NatureWrath said:


> And be an even bigger slave to the government.


Depends.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Depends.


Not really. :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Not really. :kitteh:


Except when it does. :kitteh: :ninja:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Except when it does. :kitteh: :ninja:


And then, quite promptly, it doesn't, and only does when your time has expired. But you'll always be wired. Slave, or be fired. roud:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> And then, quite promptly, it doesn't, and only does when your time has expired. But you'll always be wired. Slave, or be fired. roud:


As long as I have food I'm not a slave to anyone. Food and my big mouth. :kitteh:

And you're even more of a slave to the government if you go to college. :mellow:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

ENTrePreneur said:


> As long as I have food I'm not a slave to anyone. Food and my big mouth. :kitteh:
> 
> And you're even more of a slave to the government if you go to college. :mellow:


Hell, people're slaves no matter what you do. If you work, you're a slave. Go to school, you're a slave. Army: Slave.

Only way you're _not _a slave, is by being a squatter in some remote region of the world, off the grid.

So, it's just a measurement of: Which is the lesser slavery evil?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hell, people're slaves no matter what you do. If you work, you're a slave. Go to school, you're a slave. Army: Slave.
> 
> Only way you're _not _a slave, is by being a squatter in some remote region of the world, off the grid.
> 
> So, it's just a measurement of: Which is the lesser slavery evil?


What if I can be off the grid by getting off the ground? That would probably be the wright way to do it. :kitteh:


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

yazisback said:


> Ill start by saying im an intj & im not good in school. I was never "good" at school & barely pass the year by a D. I just think school is a big waste of my time. Im 17 & making money isn't a problem for me. I wish i could quit school & just enjoy the life i deserve. i just have soo many project i want to do that involves doing stuff that i love.
> 
> So what do you think? Do you think i should quit school & do whatever i want or actually finish school just because everyone did :dry:


Suck it up and finish high school. College may not be a requirement for whatever you want to do, but the vast majority of careers outside of flipping burgers require at least a high school education. Whether or not you think it is necessary, the perception from most others in business is going to be that it is, and if you expect to get hired on somewhere when competing with others that have completed their education you're kidding yourself. Not saying you couldn't make it without that, but you just have a year left, do the stuff you love on the side and finish school. If you're thinking of just going out and running your own business, just keep in mind that most businesses lose money for the first few years so you still need to find a way to fund that business to get started, which typically means another source of income IE a job.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

*TL;DR*



owlhead said:


> Don't ever quit school. You'll regret it your whole life.


if anyone digs this thread up in the hopes of finding some good advice pertaining to the issue at hand, _this_ is what they should take away from it


----------

